# Metal gear replacement for Bachmann Connie?



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently replaced the drive gear (the one on the axle) with a metal replacement. At least one of the three gears between it and the motor promptly fell to pieces when I started running the Connie again. Very frustrating considering the time spent. Bachmann wants to sell me the same crappy nylon gears. I want to replace them one more time and be done with it since it's a tedious job to get in there. Does anyone know of a replacement set for the three gears (OA1 thru 3)?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Alan Prichard on 30 May 2013 11:36 AM 
I recently replaced the drive gear (the one on the axle) with a metal replacement. At least one of the three gears between it and the motor promptly fell to pieces when I started running the Connie again. Very frustrating considering the time spent. Bachmann wants to sell me the same crappy nylon gears. I want to replace them one more time and be done with it since it's a tedious job to get in there. Does anyone know of a replacement set for the three gears (OA1 thru 3)? Great to see you posting again!









I believe folks were getting replacement gears from NWSL. I replaced the original drive in my Connie with Barry Olson's BBT drive about 18 months ago. It was well worth it. That engine is my favorite to run now AND is absolutely bullet-proof.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a complete Connie gear box w/motor from Rodney Eddington at Marty's last year. It's quite rugged and a complete replacement for the drive train. It does require some modifications to the bottom of the boiler to open it up for clearance. You might want to contact him. He's RODNEY here on MLS.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Barry work his magic on my Connie last year and it runs like a champ. I have Rodney's rebuilt gears in both of my Bachmann K-27s. Those also great. You can't go wrong with either of these gentlemen.

Don't waste your time and money replacing what has already broken once (Bachmann nylon gears).

Chuck


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Gary, it's good to be posting. Mike, thanks I'll look him up and go that route. And Chuck, that's right. This had better be the last time I strip down the Connie or she will end up a paper weight! No way I'm putting nylon back in there.

Thanks all for the tips.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Hopefully, this is the right place to ask for some help. 

A couple of years ago after introducing the BBT Connie Drive, a couple of customers posted a beautiful set of photos show their progress in the installs. I appreciated what they were doing, but neglected to note the link. Does anyone remember these link or have them. 

Thanks for your help. 

Barry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BarrysBigTrains on 30 May 2013 06:56 PM 
Hopefully, this is the right place to ask for some help. 

A couple of years ago after introducing the BBT Connie Drive, a couple of customers posted a beautiful set of photos show their progress in the installs. I appreciated what they were doing, but neglected to note the link. Does anyone remember these link or have them. 

Thanks for your help. 

Barry I believe it might have been Kevin Strong.


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

I think i read somewhere that Barry's Big Trains has been shut down. If that's true, it could get frustrating trying to contact him. Does anyone know if the business is still operating? 

Bill


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Barry 

Tony Walsham did a good one 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/114834/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My understanding is that Berry is in business. He has just cut back, but not cut out. Chuck


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Mike, I tried to contact Rodney, no luck. He apparently hasn't been active here since'09 and no to way PM him. Wainting to hear from Barry...


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Rodney is up and running just fine. I talked to him a month or so ago. He had some health issues with his wife, but she seems to be doing good. 

I also have the Connie gearbox that Rodney made. From what I understand the Connie Gearbox is not real widely advertised. I got one of his first ones and he asked me to test it out. I'm just now getting around to installing it in my Connie along with all the other stuff I want to do with it. 

Also, Rodney tends to post on another Large Scale Site. LSC He is "Rodney Edington" there


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Alan, 

I am still here: 

6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
623-936-6088 

[email protected] 

How can I help you? 

Barry


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

I used Barry's instructions along with Tony pictures, link in post above, for my Barry Connie install. Went great with one cut maybe 1/16" to big ( no biggie) I recommend Barry's drive. Also have NWSL when other Connie craps out to try. Ted "Zippo 6"


----------

